# Gator = Scum



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice little story...
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/zd/20020627/tc_zd/940104&printer=1


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I guess it boils down to who owns the page that appears on my screen, 
not the page that is sent by a given web site. 

I've always asserted that I own my screen, therefor, I own the text, data 
and images that appear on my screen. The analogy is when a magazine 
publisher sends me the latest issue, I "own" that copy and can do with 
it what I wish, within the limits of copyright and trademark law.

Because I own my screen, I can allow (or not) other sites to push content
to my screen on top of the images and data of sites which I have expressly
chosen to view. I also have the option to delete spurious content offerings.

That Gator has developed the technique of pushing content to my screen
is between me and gator. That I choose to accept such content is up to me.
My usual response to pop-up content is to dispatch them into oblivion.


Nickster


----------

